
Funnel: functional distributed monitoring system - based2
http://oncue.github.io/funnel/
======
dozzie
As a sysadmin, I don't see instructions how to use it. Neither do I see an
explaination _why_ I may want to use it instead of anything else or instead of
_what_ could I use it.

